# Heartbreak Rig Trip



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had many lost fish before but this trip really hurt. I had two family members (Dell, Hans) and Angelo Depaola. We went to the rigs looking for YFT and swordfish. We arrive at the Marlin Rig and see fish 100-200 ft down but not actively feeding. We then move to Ram Powell and see the same. On to Horn Mtn and we see 5 other boats there. I didn't see any yft on the surface but they were marking on the sonar very close to the rig. We set up a chunk line and immediately hook up two nice rainbow runners. Not what we were looking for. Hans then hook up a nice 70-80 lbs Yft and loose him at the boat.:banghead This theme continues. Dell then hook another nice fish and the hook puts.:banghead Angelo being a nice guy hooks up on a really nice fish on his Torsa 30 for an hour+ andI loose the 120+ lbs Yft in the motors.:sick 








I don't have words to describe our feelings and we had a hard time looking each other in the eye. It was midnight and we had to choose to stay or go looking for a swordfish.

Good thing we chose to go swordfishing because we woke up the next morning without a bite.:banghead I'm so pissed I start reeling in one of the lines and the deep line goes slack. It's 6:00am with the sun up and I'm thinking I'm tangled with the other line. I reel up the line and it's not tangled. I look at our position and we're in 1200 ft of water. I start reel in the 600 ft deep line and I get to the weight. I undo the weight with the glow light on the surface. That's when the swordfish wakes up and sounds 500+ ft deep. We fight it for 45 mins and what a trip saver!:grouphug



















Feeling relieved, we run to the Marlin Rig and as I'm telling Dell where I encountered the sperm whale last month, it appeared again. Can you believe that? I felt like a whale guiding stud at this point. I'm even naming the thing if I see that whale again. 










We arrive at the Marlin Rig to find the Yft not very active but present. Hans breaks in this new Stella on a topper with a yft and also looses one too. We see a nice Blue Marlin working so Dell catches a nice small Bft and we bump troll it. 20 mins later he nails the tuna and Dells on it for 2 minutes and you can guess what happened next. The marlin had the whole tuna in his mouth almost taking drag on a 50w but the circle hook could not find the fish. We let it eat for almost three minutes before locking down. We saved the tuna as to remember our pains. 










We ended the trip with 2 yft, 4 bft, 2 rainbow runners, 1swordfish and we lost 4 yft, 1 blue marlin,1 mahi mahi. Had a blast and I had the best grouper tacos of my life.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

wow great job guys :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

doesnt sound like a heartbreaker trip to me. but it sure started out that way. all in all, it sounds like it ended pretty well.great storyline and super pics. btw, i would loose the whale guide stud moniker. greenpeace may swoop down on the area and declare it off limits:doh


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good post with pictures. Water conditions also looks goodin the pictures. You guys must have had a ball out there. Gene


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeff, great trip, that tuna looks digested...no doubt the blue had that BF in his stomach, good work on the sword how bout landing him during the daylight that was coolhow long was it looks like an 90#.Next time out pm me and we'll meet you out there.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats an a great trip. Good post and pics..


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Jeff I had an awsome time fishing with ya'll. The way we released all those fish, we'll have some good Karma heading our with next time we wet a line.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pics. I wish my heartbreaks were that good.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

As always a great report and pics.. way to go Jeff!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Sword was 60' lower jaw to fork. Looked like he may have been on wieght watchers.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff. You are da man!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, great report as always. You guysare swordfish pro's as you produce every trip it seems. Thanks for sharing. :usaflag


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *need2fish (11/8/2008)*Great report and pics. I wish my heartbreaks were that good.


x2 my definition of heart break is a little different, congrats.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice trip. Looks like you were in a 26 Glacier Bay? Igot one a few monthsago (Honda 150s on it), but have not taken it to the rigs yet.I have two 90 gal tanks, what do you have on yours?Did you have to take extragas?If you would liketo pair up your next trip send me a pm. 

Rgs

Bill


----------

